# Raleigh Racing USA



## Tim s (Sep 5, 2020)

In 1984 Raleigh put out a series of bikes to coincide with the Olympics that year. I have been trying to put together the series for a few years and the most recent purchase was the white Competition model from a fellow CABE member. Hope you like the pics. Tim


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 6, 2020)

I like sets.


----------



## kunzog (Sep 25, 2020)

nice collection!


----------

